#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 已絕種的稀有動物

## 鵺影

白足澳洲林鼠，19世紀初絕種


阿特拉斯棕熊，1870年絕種，為當時陸地上最大的熊


美國緬因洲海鼬，1880年絕種


斑驢，1883年絕種


台灣雲豹，1972年絕種


渡渡鳥，1799年絕種


西非獅，1865年絕種


南極狼，1875年絕種


中國白臀葉猴，1882年絕種


塔斯曼尼亞虎別稱袋狼，澳大利亞獨有品種，1936年絕種

----------


## 涼

這麼多可愛的動物都絕種了

真的是很可惜

要是人類繼續破壞下去的話

以後想看動物只能從書上看圖片了...

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

許多可愛的動物們絕種了ˊˋ"

雖然看這篇文章有心理準備....但還是有些悲傷....

人類的破壞在繼續下去.....不知道地球上還剩下多少動物了ˊˋ"

----------


## 影狼

本狼記得絕種的動物還有更多 不只這些喔
（只是很多是屬於亞種 不是獨立的種類）
有沒有絕種的原因可以寫一下？
像度度鳥是被人類吃光的...（默
如果把已經沒有野生種 只剩人工飼養的 算進去 應該還有一大堆 = =
海洋中絕種的生物也不知道有多少...

----------


## u6ie

人類如果再不回頭就來不及啦．．．．

到最後還可能因為自己發明的科技和文明而滅亡！
（如果真是如此，那還挺諷刺的呢）

總之，保護地球（和動物們）是大家的責任阿阿阿＞ˇ＜

----------


## 阿翔

人類們！
就是因為你們，
世界才會變得那麼「好」的，
你們的科技那麼「發達」，
你們的心腸是多麼的「好」，
翔真「感激」你們o阿！
沒有了你們人類，
世界將不會有戰爭、
動物也不會滅絕。
如果你們還有良心的話（翔知道你們沒有），
就請不要獵殺動物了!

by.翔
==============================================
翔的一點心聲。
翔不喜歡用暴力去解決問題，
但是人類實在太過分了，
翔不能原諒喔!

----------


## 許狼中將

讓我們為這些因為人類的貪婪自私而滅絕的生物默哀吧～～
人類如果再不回頭話，人類就只有邁向毀滅一途了！

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

這些動物真的好可憐
人類的行為真可恥
不過有個問題
班驢是啥?     班馬和驢子的混種

----------


## 殘夜

看到那些圖之後
感覺他們好可憐噢~
一切都是人類主窄的
搞到連人類也快要絕種了
真是為人類感到悲哀> <''

----------


## 狼尾

哼哼
要阻止動物滅絕的話
那就先讓人類瀕臨絕種吧
反正人類本來就是多餘的
人類從古早就開始懂得破壞地球
因為牠們生火ˋˊ
都不懂得海洋之母 大地之父[真不孝]
人類都是從那裡出生的
都不懂得惜福阿!!
臭人類  :lupe_snarly:

----------


## 白耳狼

以後的子孫怎能要從書上看動物了（好像有點誇張）  :onion_26:  
台灣雲豹還沒絕種！上次看謀台節目來有看到有拍到
因該能表示還沒絕種  :onion_27:

----------


## 步

野生的台灣雲豹是絕種了,只剩人工養殖的.

原來...西非獅也絕種了?


北極熊的情況也不好,冰山逐漸溶化...

----------


## 小劍

世界上的物種絕種的速度真的非常快，
這大多都是人類所導致的，
總是毫無節制的開發，
而也就是因為這一個樣子去破壞其他生物的棲息地，
不然就是造成一些氣候改變，
使一些生物因為這樣而滅亡，
所以人類一但不節制的話，
也許所有的生物都會消失吧！

----------

